# i applied for a uk student visitor visa which was refused do i need to reappeal or re



## priya sachi (Sep 3, 2013)

i had attend a course in uk which was for 1 year due to personal problem i withdrawn from the course and it was the same time when i lost my passport in london as my visa was cancelled i had to wait till i got new passport done and return back to india and when i applied for a short course student visitor visa from india they refused me visa saying i should have informed the home office in uk about my passport and they dont have enough reason as to why i want to attend the course and i am not a genuine student. 
Do you think i should appeal or reapply as it's been 9months since then

thank you
hope you would help me


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

I have solution for that one....


----------



## priya sachi (Sep 3, 2013)

what is the solution can u help me


----------



## banni (Jan 16, 2013)

You know it happened with my friend, there are two ways one is that u can appeal through a solicitor wiv him describing the situation as not your fault and asking home office as to why you shouldn't given chance to study, second is you can appeal directly to court through home office letter in rejection, I have a sample of what my friend successfully appealed an he was given 60 days to choose another course Nd college to continue her studies..... I guess am bad in explaining through type ha ha ha may be shoot me u r mail id or something or am available on 00919502123450


----------

